# Metallyticus sp



## francisco

Hello All,

If you guys noticed, in one of the the forums was a 25 lot of Metallyticus sp for sale.

I think it was on Petbugs.com

Well my question is How much would you guys think is a good price for an L1-L2 nymph???

How much are you guys willing to pay for something as rare as Metallyticus?

I am not trying to sell any, I don't own any, I wish.

regards

Ft

PS I will post the price that they sold for in a week,so you guys know how serious some Hobbiest are about rare species.


----------



## yen_saw

* Hint - More expensive than L1/L2 Idolomantis.


----------



## wuwu

yea, i saw that. who knows if it's a scam or not.


----------



## AFK

so who's gonna be the first brave one? :mrgreen:


----------



## Vlodek

Hi all,

I emailed the guy few days ago and till now I didn't get the replay. It is probably some kind of scam.


----------



## Ian

Is this species REALLY in culture?

You got a link FT? Would be interested to see


----------



## Vlodek

http://www.petbugs.com/classifieds/usa-classifieds.html

His email address is:

[email protected]


----------



## francisco

Hello all,

I can not say is a scam,since I did talk to the guy.

Wlodek, to talk to this guy you have to meet all the requirements.

He knows me so, I don't need to put all that information.

I have not seen the L1-L2 nymphs personally,but he did offer me one ootheca and one adult pair last year, offcourse I wanted them but I could not afford them then, and now.

I wonder, who in California purchased them???? How well is that person will do with them.

Well, If he was able to find someone supplying them, I think we eventually will have them in culture, or perhaps they are probably already being kept in captivity as a top secret.

Regards

to all.

PS Any Idea How much each nymph was sold? How about the group?


----------



## ABbuggin

What do they look like....I could not find pics on google. :x

Does anybody have a link?

Thanks,

AB


----------



## ABbuggin

What do they look like....I could not find pics on google. :x

Does anybody have a link?

Thanks,

AB


----------



## francisco

HEllo All,

ABBuggin, I asume that they are just like the adults, and exact copy of them, just like Gonatista grisea.

Perhaps Christian has seen them???

regards

FT


----------



## ABbuggin

Sorry about that mistake. Fransisco, do you have a link for a picture of the adults?

Thanks,

AB


----------



## francisco

HEre is a picture of the adults.

Please if you need to use this pic contact me.

thanks. Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## OGIGA

Whoa, I didn't even know that was a mantis at first.


----------



## AFK

> HEre is a picture of the adults.Please if you need to use this pic contact me.
> 
> thanks. Enjoy!!!!!!


um...HOLY ?????!? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

i thought those guys were SUPER FAST HYPER NERVOUS fellas? it didn't get nervous and run off the hand???

here's the pic i have saved on my hard drive:


----------



## wuwu

francisco, you've held one in real life before????


----------



## francisco

HEllo All,

WUWU, I have held many times my 3 pairs of dead specimens,but never a live one.

[That pic if from a friend, Who sells them as dry specimens, Shame  ]

The two pictures show two different spieces of Metallyticus sp

There are 5 different Metallyticus sp

M fallax (Borneo)

M pallipes (Borneo)

M semiaeneus (Sarawak)

M splendidus (SW India,Malabar)

M violacea sin=Met splendidus. (Java)

I have only seen two species available as dry specimens and those are

M splendidus.

M fallax.

Regards

FT


----------



## AFK

francisco, so basically, you don't know if metallyticus is a hyper nervous genus? it would be cool if they could actually be handled as well!


----------



## francisco

Hello All,

According to my friend in Malaysia, the guys who collect them have a really hard time getting them, so it is not tha they are hyper nervous species, I think that given the change they will take off running.

I am under the impresion that they are similar to G grisea,T afselli but a lot more like Mantoida maya, wich by the way are really fast but curious.

Who knows for sure, perhaps the new owner of those nymphs can post some information here on the forum, if he happens to visit this forum.

Regards

FT


----------



## randyardvark

well it seems like they live up to their name

i can see the common names flooding in already :roll: 'robot mantis' 'metal mantis' thats if of course we manage to get theese into captivity


----------



## AFK

buprestid mantis would be cool :lol:


----------



## captainmerkin

those are stunning


----------



## skinnylegs

W :shock: W....


----------



## JT

i believe the guy is legit.i've talked to him on the phone before(He called me after emailing him the "required info.") I responded to an ad on petbugs for some Peruvian Giant Centipedes he had. the guy is expensive but it's because he gets stuff nobody else can seem to get.the centi's went for $2000 for 6 of them i think.so the mantids aren't gonna be cheap.


----------



## randyardvark

> get.the centi's went for $2000 for 6 of them i think.so the mantids aren't gonna be cheap.


id rather buy a car....


----------



## francisco

HEllo,

YEs The Centepides were expensive, and the mantids were too.

I wish I had the money to invest on them,but I don't have that much Hobby cash handy.

The Metallitycus sp sold for 1500 dollars for the group.

Let see what else becomes available, perhaps we should ask him next time to post pics of the nymphs so we can at least know what they look like as nymphs.

Regards

FT


----------



## AFK

> get.the centi's went for $2000 for 6 of them i think.so the mantids aren't gonna be cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> id rather buy a car....
Click to expand...

lolbut seriously, even if nobody has money to throw away, i'd still be extremely interested in how this genus/species is being taken care of and bred. a caresheet would even be more interesting!


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Is there a UK version of petbugs.com?


----------



## JT

well, not so much a UK version, but there are international classifieds on there as well as strictly US classifieds.


----------



## yen_saw

$1500 is crazy but it is all in the eye of beholder. Is amazing to see such a cool species available here in the US.


----------



## JT

yeah, and you know if they are available in the US now, there WILL be more, and eventually become cheaper.


----------



## wuwu

> yeah, and you know if they are available in the US now, there WILL be more, and eventually become cheaper.


eventually could mean a decade...


----------



## AFK

if i understand correctly, the U.S. is totally anal about keeping non-native animal species. is this mantis "technically" illegal in the states?


----------



## JT

> yeah, and you know if they are available in the US now, there WILL be more, and eventually become cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> eventually could mean a decade...
Click to expand...

very true, very true :evil:


----------



## francisco

Hello all,

Well I think that if they were to start breeding them and they are an esay specie after all, I would say 2-3 years before they are available in the hobby.

Usually after a second generation they might become available.

regards

FT


----------



## randyardvark

> if i understand correctly, the U.S. is totally anal about keeping non-native animal species. is this mantis "technically" illegal in the states?


ive always wondered about this do most of the american keepers actually have permits or does it depend on states?

i want these in culture when i get back from uni


----------



## wuwu

terra typica just added this species to their database so there's new pics! go check them out. includes an adult male and nymph.

http://ttwebbase.dyndns.org/mantid/view/217.html


----------



## francisco

We will be getting them soon,very soon.

So everyone interested lets start saving money!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for the tip Wuwu.

FT


----------



## ddvw123abc

OOO they are so pretty the look like an interesting speices to raise


----------



## Asa

I have one preserved dead one...that's it though. I do not have that amount of money lying around anytime soon. *sigh*


----------



## francisco

Hello,

Asa How much did you paid for your specimen???

Is it a male or a female???

I own 3 pairs. and I might be selling one soon.

Will post pictures as soon as I offer them.

FT


----------



## Rob Byatt

> Hello,Asa How much did you paid for your specimen???
> 
> Is it a male or a female???
> 
> I own 3 pairs. and I might be selling one soon.
> 
> Will post pictures as soon as I offer them.
> 
> FT


Don't sell them if you plan to breed them :shock: :wink:


----------



## wuwu

he has 3 pairs of DEAD speciments, not live. hehe


----------



## athicks

That is awesome looking mantis species! I hope that whoever does buy them does manage to breed them!


----------



## Rob Byatt

> he has 3 pairs of DEAD speciments, not live. hehe


Ah, that may make it complicated then :wink:


----------



## Asa

> Hello,Asa How much did you paid for your specimen???
> 
> Is it a male or a female???
> 
> I own 3 pairs. and I might be selling one soon.
> 
> Will post pictures as soon as I offer them.
> 
> FT


A lot, about 50 bucks. It was very well preserved though. It's a female.


----------

